# I really care about you



## kenneth e

Hi forum, can anyone help me translate this into Tagalog ?

"I really care about you."

Thank you


----------



## Ajura

May malasakit ako sa iyo.


----------



## kenneth e

Great, thanks


----------



## Ajura

kenneth e said:


> Great, thanks



I forgot one word,it's talaga.
Talagang may malasakit ako sa iyo.


----------



## kenneth e

Thank u so much ajura


----------

